# Tips for first time hedgehog show?



## DynamiteKitty (May 5, 2013)

I'm the type of person who gets really really anxious about stuff, and I decided I'd finally take me and my Roo to a hedgehog show in Mansfield UK. I thought it would be fun and I can get hedgehog goodies for my little babe too.

I've actually entered him into the show as well, see if he'll win a ribbon whilst having fun. Obviously I've got to prep him but I was just wondering if anyone had ever been to a hedgehog show before and could give me some tips or helpful pointers.


----------



## David147 (Mar 6, 2015)

It important to do research before you get one! here's some sites to help you! as I've never had a hedgehog im not sure myself what you'd need to know!


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

Socialize him, have people over to meet him and have him meet other people. A ball of angry on the judging table that really looks like it's thinking about biting is a no go. Take him to your local pet store and get him used to bright lights and loud noises and weird smells. 
The occasional poo on the table is a shrug, lol. Biting is a no go.
Nail trim three days before hand, not the night before, so he's not anxious from that. Lotion his ears at the same time (lanolin nipple cream or coconut oil) Try not to do a full bath right before judging, but a good wipe with baby wipes for appearance and smell is nice. 
That's all I can think of right now!


----------



## David147 (Mar 6, 2015)

DO NOT DROP WATER ON IT!!!!VERY IMPORTANT!im not kidding, i had one, if you spill the smallest amount of water on it, it will die.other than that, theyre quite fun.


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

Um, David, I think you might have posted in the wrong thread. Hedgehogs are perfectly fine with water, they get baths all the time.


----------

